# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Post a video/soundclip of yourself playing Jazz

## swinginmandolins

I know there is a similar thread up in the post a picture section, but I thought it would be nice to have a collection of genre specific videos/mp3's. I'll get it started with this one:

----------


## Martin Jonas

Being fairly hopeless at improvising disqualifies me from "proper" jazz, but I have fun playing ragtime and similar non-improv proto-jazz.  Here's a rough-and-ready go at "The Entertainer" -- I'm sure I could smoothen up the phrasing a bit with some practice, but my recording/playing time is squeezed into a couple of hours a week on the weekends while the kids are in bed.



Another early-jazz (or sort-of jazz, anyway) standard I enjoy is "La Petite Tonkinoise", written in 1905 but made famous by Josephine Baker's big hit in 1930.  Whether the tune is inherently jazz is debatable (it's a polka, essentially), but Josephine Baker certainly had a jazz attitude.



For a jazzier (and very high energy!) take on that tune, here is a fun version by French singer Célina Ramsauer found through the "related videos" panel on Youtube (no mando content, sorry):



Martin

----------


## Acquavella

Hello, 

I'll chime in....there aren't a lot of opportunities or videos of me playing jazz. Here is one from a radio spot I did on Jazz 88.3 in San Diego.

----------


## swinginmandolins

Thanks for sharing Martin and Chris!

----------


## Bruce Clausen

Nice work, everyone!  Here's my contribution, an improv on "Georgia" that I had up for a while a year or so ago.  (But is it jazz?)

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

That was just beautiful, Bruce.  My contribution is the old Jethro classic Reuben Sandwich.  Shot about a year (and more that a few pounds) ago.  Nothing like a video to make you realize you need put in some work, musically or physically. :Grin:

----------


## swinginmandolins

Bruce that was a beautiful version of Georgia.  

Jordan always enjoy your videos.

----------


## Brad Weiss

well, my whole utube site would do it....   :Wink:

----------


## Ted Eschliman

A little Django on a nylon string:

----------


## Dfyngravity

Love the sound of that Nylon Stringed mando Ted. I bet it is a little easier on the fingers too!

----------


## Gary S

Here is an old new orleans standard, "That's a Plenty". Jethro did a great job with this one. I just hacked around a bit with it. By the way, how do you get the video to show up on the thread? I only know how to attach the the link...Gary
http://www.youtube.com/user/mandolin.../0/-u8t8eloZlU

----------


## Miko

Here is my one and only Youtube posting:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toctqJcml-g

----------


## jasonanick

Here is a video of me playing "Minor Swing"




And one of me playing "Nuages"




Enjoy!

Jason Anick
www.jasonanick.com

----------

mlinkins

----------


## Ted Eschliman

> Here is my one and only Youtube posting:




Nice shirt! 
_(playing too...)_

----------


## swinginmandolins

This is starting to become a nice collection of videos... :Smile: 

[QUOTE=Gary S;799798]. By the way, how do you get the video to show up on the thread? I only know how to attach the the link...Gary

This link http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...+youtube+video tells how to embed the video so it shows.

----------


## Gary S

I hope this posts. "That's a Plenty"...Gary

----------


## Gary S

another attempt

----------


## Gary S

Okay. Who can tell me where the... YouTube video ID is located? Thanks...Gary

----------


## Martin Jonas

> Okay. Who can tell me where the... YouTube video ID is located? Thanks...Gary


Gary, the Youtube video ID is just the 11-character final part of the URL, i.e. in your case "-u8t8eloZlU".  So, the embedded link is:



Great playing and tone, by the way!

Martin

----------


## Gary S

Thanks for your help Martin. By the way I am enjoying everyones tunes...Gary

----------


## Seth Rosen

Great videos everyone.  I'll play too:

----------


## mtucker

Wonderful playing there, Jason!

----------


## ...and Master of None

> Great videos everyone.  I'll play too:


Nice job, Seth.  What intrigues me though is the contraption the fella on the right is playing.  I'm assuming the strings are open across the back and he's striking them with the stick?  Was this something he dreamed up or is it commercially available and does it have a name?

----------


## Seth Rosen

> Nice job, Seth.  What intrigues me though is the contraption the fella on the right is playing.  I'm assuming the strings are open across the back and he's striking them with the stick?  Was this something he dreamed up or is it commercially available and does it have a name?


Thanks.  It's call the JasperBridge and is the invention of guitarist and percussionist Tom Shaper, who is the guy playing it.  You can find out all there is to know about it at this web site:

http://www.myjbridge.com/fr_home.cfm

----------


## ...and Master of None

> Thanks.  It's call the JasperBridge and is the invention of guitarist and percussionist Tom Shaper, who is the guy playing it.  You can find out all there is to know about it at this web site:


That is just way, way cool.  I wore grooves in the pickup bobbins of one guitar because I went through a phase where I was palm slapping and palm brushing the strings for a sound a little softer but similar to what he's doing on that thing.  I see myself having to find a place for yet another instrument...

----------


## David Horovitz

With apologies to Don Stiernberg, last year I attempted to transcribe his playing on the Gershwin song They Can't Take That Away From Me. Not my best take but the only one I recorded on video:

http://web.me.com/dhorovitz/Music/My...y_From_Me.html

----------


## MandoNicity

> With apologies to Don Stiernberg, last year I attempted to transcribe his playing on the Gershwin song They Can't Take That Away From Me. Not my best take but the only one I recorded on video:
> 
> http://web.me.com/dhorovitz/Music/My...y_From_Me.html


Nice job David!  You get the swing/dynamics down great!  I love this thread!

JR

----------


## Acquavella

A tune recently composed for Duo LaRe by Denise Mangiardi, a jazzer from NYC. This is from a concert at Dizzy's San Diego Jazz Club. I can't remember the date but it was recent.

----------


## AaronWeinstein

Wow...so many interesting ideas here.  Very cool.  I have a few solo mando videos on my youtube channel.  Here's one of em...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v__MDt1ePAA

----------


## MandoNicity

I've enjoyed your chord/melody work on the tubes very much Aaron.  Dig your violin work also.

JR

----------


## Martin Jonas

This thread has been a bit dormant lately, so here is a video of me playing "Begin The Beguine" -- fairly straight reading of the lead melody part from an anonymous arrangement for mandolin ensemble.  Fun tune to play!



Martin

----------


## WillFly

Just keeping the thread going... some more stuff originally done by Bix with Paul Whiteman. Played on tenor guitar and mandolin, with guitar backing - key of F.

----------


## Marc Woodward

Nice playing Will - I love the little quiver you get on a single string instrument like the tenor guitar...

Here's my contribution fwiw:
Mandolin and double bass duet on Autumn Leaves (which I've just put up on my Soundcloud channel). Hope you like!

http://soundcloud.com/marc-woodward/...-leaves-part-2

Marc

----------


## berkeleysquare

I was diagnosed with MS a few years ago and now I only play on video! Mostly guitar, but this is my first mandolin video.

----------


## DevilishDandolinMan

Blue Monk (Thelonious Monk)

----------


## DevilishDandolinMan

http://youtu.be/SX6GOSbwfXo

----------


## berkeleysquare

> http://youtu.be/SX6GOSbwfXo


Nice work, Dan -- nice work everybody. I have really enjoyed these videos.

----------


## Marc Woodward

Hi all, 

no vid this time just a soundcloud link to a recording of my new group 'Kirkwood Brown Trio'- this still needs a little tweekin but destined for new cd shortly. Hmm, not jazz more blues or rock even so maybe belongs in a different thread... let me know what you think!
http://soundcloud.com/marc-woodward/...td-realattid-f

Cheers
Marc
http://www.facebook.com/?sk=inbox&ac...78790135510487
http://www.myspace.com/kirkwoodbrowntrio
http://www.myspace.com/marcwoodward

----------


## Marc Woodward

Whoops - sorry, just discovered that link had an error! Here it is correctly (I hope!):

http://soundcloud.com/marc-woodward/2nd-time-broken-mp3
Cheers
Marc

----------


## Marc Woodward

Footage of a gig last week with my band 'The Kirkwood Brown Trio' playing 'Apple in the Barrel' (originally on my 2003 cd: Bluemando).



Blues rather than Jazz but I hope that's ok for this thread! Mandolin is my 1920 F2. Still haven't found a better sounding mandolin....
Come and visit our myspace or find me on facebook if you're interested - thanks, 
Marc

http://www.myspace.com/kirkwoodbrowntrio
http://www.myspace.com/marcwoodward

----------


## "Umm, fish?"

Very nice video, Marc! I can't get the SoundCloud link to work, but that might just be me.

----------


## Marc Woodward

Thanks Andy! Not sure why you're having difficulty with soundcloud.... You are following the 2nd of the two links above ( not the 1st which was incorrect)?

Cheers
Marc

----------


## "Umm, fish?"

I have a flash blocker installed because flash often kills my whole internet experience. When I want to actually see or hear a flash, I click on it and it's supposed to then load. But that sometimes doesn't work. Like I say, likely my fault. But I certainly enjoyed the video.

----------


## DevilishDandolinMan

By band playing Song for my Father by Horace Silver. Enjoy!

----------


## DevilishDandolinMan

http://youtu.be/XbzMqY9xPEc

I don't know what I'm doing wrong.

----------


## Phil Vinyard

Here's my shot at entering the swing world:




I've been swapping e-mails with Bruce Graybill in anticipation of him teaching at Kaufman Kamp next year. He found out I really enjoyed working with Don Stiernberg at the last Kamp, so he sent me a copy of a tune he wrote for Don, "Shytown Haunt". Thanks, Bruce!

----------


## Rocklikeastone

Here's two (mostly) Improvised solo over backing tracks in C and A.  After years of failed attempts at playing jazz guitar it's pretty cool to jazz it up on mandolin.  I'm not entirely happy with both of them as i find the first too slow and the second too fast... Oh Well

Eric

----------


## farmerjones

I left my mandolin in my other pants.  :Smile:  
Kansas City Kitty
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_sn8rKJFHw

----------


## swinginmandolins

Here are a couple of new one's for me:

----------


## swinginmandolins

I tried something different with this one. I usually just do chord solo videos, but decided to try one improvising over iReal b(previously iReal Band). Hope you enjoy!

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

Found this old thread while digging for something else, thought I'd resurrect it for Halloween.... Some really heavy hitters on here since my last visit.. awesome playing everyone!  Here's some Swing music (I think that's Jazz :Smile:  ) to keep the thread alive...  Emily Reynolds on guitar, Bill Pontorelli on clarinet, and Ben Berry on bass...

----------

Beanzy, 

DSDarr, 

Ethan Setiawan, 

mandrian, 

robert.najlis, 

SincereCorgi, 

stevedenver

----------


## SincereCorgi

> Found this old thread while digging for something else, thought I'd resurrect it for Halloween.... Some really heavy hitters on here since my last visit.. awesome playing everyone!  Here's some Swing music (I think that's Jazz ) to keep the thread alive...  Emily Reynolds on guitar, Bill Pontorelli on clarinet, and Ben Berry on bass...


That was great Jordan- could you talk a little about how you guys did amplification? I've just started playing in a quartet with the exact same instrumentation and I'm looking to find out what has worked for other people.

----------


## Pete Martin

Webb City from Bud Powell

----------

Beanzy, 

Jordan Ramsey, 

sgarrity

----------


## Ethan Setiawan

Me and Don Stiernberg playing 4 Brothers. Don's been my teacher for the past year and these are the fruits of my labors.

----------

Beanzy, 

Booie, 

DSDarr, 

Jim Adwell, 

Jordan Ramsey, 

mandrian, 

PhilGE, 

sgarrity

----------


## coletrickle

Nice work Ethan. Must be a trip taking regular lessons from him. BTW I have a Jim Shenk octave mandolin...great instrument! He is a fine builder.

----------


## PhilGE

Excellent work, Ethan. Keep it up!

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

> That was great Jordan- could you talk a little about how you guys did amplification? I've just started playing in a quartet with the exact same instrumentation and I'm looking to find out what has worked for other people.


Thank you!  As for amplification, the band doesn't own a sound system, just a couple of amps and mics. We do a lot of small acoustic gigs, but if a PA is available Emily and Ben usually plug in and Bill and I use microphones.  I also have a Dyn-m for really loud or lack-of-mic situations.

@Pete, really great playing man!  I got to spend a few days with Rich Levine last month, bet your ears were burning.  Really look forward to meeting you and picking some tunes, maybe Weiser or Winfield next year.  Take care.

@Ethan, that's a real special video.  What an honor to get to study and play with one of the greats, and you sound awesome.  Man, Don is just whipping that thing like a mule!  Great to meet you at Winfield this year, hope to see you again soon.

----------


## Marc Woodward

Here's something a little different.... AL on a Vega Pettine bowlback. Kind of trying to straddle the line between jazz improv and a semi classical feel.
Anyway, a seasonal number for y'all.  :Smile: 



Cheers,
Marc

----------

Beanzy, 

Michael Wolf

----------


## maudlin mandolin

Lovely playing-certainly sounds classical in some places.

----------


## JRcohan

I love an old Fats Waller song, don't play it too well though.  Here is my Vanilla version of a progression with endless room for variation and jazzing it up.

----------


## Don Julin

Here's one of me playing with the "Dawg" at the 2011 Mandolin Symposium. I am playing so much bluegrass these days that I hope I don't forget how to play jazz.

----------


## Don Julin

Ethan you sound great! Can't go wrong with Donnie.

----------

Ethan Setiawan

----------


## joebrent

Here's a little clip of me and Sara playing at our Rockwood EP release last week --

----------


## mlinkins

Beautiful!! Absolutely gorgeous!

----------

